# 39mm guitar nut



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

hey guys,was just wondering if there was a company out there that makes a guitar nut this small,the smallest guitar nuts I've found have all been around the 43mm mark.the reason I want a nut this small is because I built a neck for my guitar and its fretless with tight string spacing,but I can't find a nut that small.I may have to invest in some nut blanks.

-Ron


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

42mm & 43mm are the common electric nut sizes. Anything less you'll be carving your own out of a blank. IMHO :smile::smile:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

35 mm is only about 1.5 inches and smaller than most guitar necks ive ever seen. whats the width of the fingerboard at the nut? and it may be easier to take it to a luthier or repair shop and have them make you one up then try to find the perfect one with the correct string spacing you want/need


----------

